

Xiaomi's 5-inch MI3 Smartphone, 47-inch 3D Android Smart TV - phdtree
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/3281/xiaomi-officially-launches-5-inch-mi3-smartphone-47-inch-3d-android-smart-tv.html

======
phdtree
Specs:

5-inch 1080p (1920 x 1080) IPS LCD display, Tegra 4 SoC inside the Mi3 is
clocked at 1.8 GHz, 2 GB of RAM, 16 GB of internal storage, a large 3,050 mAh
battery and a 13 megapixel rear shooter (2 MP front). The cost? $330 for the
16 GB variant ($410 for the 32 GB variant).

